# Truss forks?



## MPU (May 15, 2009)

While waiting for bottom head lug I started to look for truss forks. One would look really nice on a curved top tube MTB I'm making. Has anyone made a truss fork? What fork legs, tubing etc. was used? All information is welcome.
Something like this but in steel.
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=348209&stc=1&d=1207068134
Marko


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

If you search through the old framebuilders e-mail list I think Tony talked about this build: http://www.pereiracycles.com/gallery/showcruiser/pages/IMG_4366.php
You may be able to use slightly lighter blades but basically it's an aesthetic thing now, and back in the day it was an aesthetic thing as well, just to look like motorcycles.

-Joel


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

You could get a Jones steel fork. However, If I remember correctly, there is something of a waiting period.


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

Some of it (at least in regard to Jones) is stiffness and controlling aft flex. The Jones truss fork is actually lighter than his unicrown fork and very stiff.


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

MPU said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=348209&stc=1&d=1207068134
> Marko





Clockwork Bikes said:


> http://www.pereiracycles.com/gallery/showcruiser/pages/IMG_4366.php


IMO, both those are for asthetics only. No actual trusses. So build the fork as 'normal' and add the skinny stuff for decoration. The Jones as least has one proper truss connection and can thus get away w/ thinner main legs.


----------



## 7HVN (Jun 25, 2004)

*Strut VS. Truss*

Your links are for strut forks connected at top and bottom, while truss forks are connected top and bottom and triangulated in the middle like Jones bikes.

*"Struts for show, trusses for pros!"*

_Sorry I'm a fan of Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels._:winker:


----------

